# Crockpot yogurt



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Did you know this was possible? I didn't until I found a crockpot blog (http://crockpot365.blogspot.com). It works wonderfully. I'm going to post the direct link and my interpretation of her instructions.

http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/10/you-can-make-yogurt-in-your-crockpot.html#links

So, here's how I do it.

Around 2:30-3:30, I put a half gallon of my goat's milk in the crockpot. I turn it on low and let it hang out for a couple of hours - usually when I start supper. Turn it off or unplug it. Let it sit for 3ish hours. Around the time I'm cleaning up from milking, I add the yogurt (1/2 cup starter) to a 2-cup measure, then I add enough warmed milk to make 2 cups, stir together, then add to my crockpot. Cover and then insulate with blankets or towels. Sit overnight. In the morning, you should have a thick, tangy yogurt. It isn't nearly as thick as store-bought, but it's much cheaper. If you want something thicker, run it through a cheesecloth or a coffee filter. I am getting ready to try some frozen yogurt out of this. Yum-O!


----------



## navygirl (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for posting this! I'm very excited to get to try it. My son and I are both yogurt lovers and I am really looking forward to something healthy rather than the sugar-filled versions packing the grocery store. Thank you thank you!


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks now I can make bigger batches of yogurt!


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

The frozen yogurt was fantastic!!!

7 cups of my yogurt, 3 cups blueberries pureed with 2 cups of milk, 1 1/2 cups sugar. Mix well, and put in 4 qt ice cream freezer. Freeze according to manufacturer's directions.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I make this too! When it's time to add the yogurt starter I also add 1 packet of knox gelatin and it comes out thicker. My husband who has never been a yogurt eater eats it every day now  We mix fresh berries in it. It's so good! We leave some of it plain to use as a substitute for sour cream in baking or cooking.


----------



## navygirl (Oct 23, 2005)

The yogurt came out great! A bit thin so next time I'll do something to thicken it. Now to figure out the many ways to use it... about smoothie'd out.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

Add some dried milk powder to it and it will thicken up just right.


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

A friend of mine told me she adds 2 packets of gelatin to her milk with her starter, and it's thick. She also uses cow milk, which is usually thicker than goat milk after it cultures.


----------



## navygirl (Oct 23, 2005)

Cowbelle, I'm guessing the dried milk powder needs to be added when I add the starter, right? (too late for this batch)
And thanks for the tip...


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Navygirl, you are correct. That is when I added mine before we found out dh was allergic to cow milk.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I found that one pack of the gelatin when adding the starter is good. We use Raw Cow's milk


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

How cool! I had no idea you could do this. Woohoo! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I've been doing this and really like, very simple. However my yogurt turns to curds as soon as I do anything with it! I used a combination of yogurts as a starter, including Activa. Should I just get a new starter or is there something I can do to avoid the curds? It tastes great, using raw cow's milk, and it has really done all the good things yogurt is supposed to do for you.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I will have to give this a try. I haven't made yogurt in a while because of trying to keep it at the right temp for the 8 hours, but the crock pot is so insulating in it's self that I bet it works great!
Thanks


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

An update on my yogurt turning to curds... I started over with a new starter and its turning out just fine. So, if that happens to you, just get a new starter and you should be fine!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, I didn't have time to wait for the milk to come up to temp (185) or cool back down, so I did that part on the stove. Then I poured the milk that was about 125 degrees into the crock pot. It helped rewarm the crock pot (that I had originally started heating the milk in) and cool the milk down to 115 which is where I like to add my culture. I covered it all with a thick bath towel and this morning it is BEAUTIFUL thick yogurt! I realize that sort of defeats the original purpose of using the crock pot, but my biggest problem has been the incubation time and keeping the temp right. So this really helped me out a lot!
FYI I use raw cows milk (from my own cow) and powdered culture from New England Cheese making supply.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

What a great idea! Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Ooh, I might just have to try yogurt again. I kinda gave up about a year ago and haven't tried since.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't have any fresh milk, has anyone tried this with store bought milk? Also, I have a huge 6qt slow cooker, does this matter? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I have tried it with Store Bought Milk using Whole. Not as good as using Raw Milk but still better than store bought 

I'm not sure if the size of the crockpot would matter or not.


----------



## twister (Jul 1, 2009)

Can't wait to try this..I'm getting fresh raw milk Monday...Never made yogurt before but hey there is always a first time for everything....

Thank you


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the response Tirzah, I just might try this since the family is getting into yogurt lately.


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

jmtinmi - My crockpot is 5qt, and it works just fine. I think 6qt would be fine, too.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the additional information.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I tried this and it worked great. I used non-organic skim milk, whole milk organic yogurt and one packet of knox gelatin. When it was done I strained it through a cheesecloth to thicken it up to greek style yogurt. Worked really well.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

This is absolutelywonderful! Thanks for sharing the post/recipe!

Oh, and I used a 6 quart crockpot...hmmm, can I double the recipe?


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Chixarecute said:


> This is absolutelywonderful! Thanks for sharing the post/recipe!
> 
> Oh, and I used a 6 quart crockpot...hmmm, can I double the recipe?


I have tried doubling the recipe & it never works - might be able to adjust the times to make it work but I don't have the time to experiment with it.

I have found that adding powdered milk helps to make the goats milk yogurt thicker. 

Also, I take my crock out & put it in the oven. During the winter, I leave the oven light on but in the summer I don't need to leave the oven light on.

We also add flavored jello to this. I add a packet of jello to a quart canning jar, add about a cup of boiling water. Shake it a little & add four ice cubes. Once it is cooled off, I fill the jar with the finished yogurt and pour it in a plastic container (the old yogurt ones are just about the right size). This is pretty close to flavored store bought yogurt. What the kids haven't eaten in a few days, we freeze & make yogurt pops with. Those never last more than a day.

We also like to make smoothies from it.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

You can make it in a large thermos too. That's how I used to make mine. Now I make it in a large thermal cooker (Thermos Nissan) and can do a gallon at a time. Makes making a nice size batch of greek style strained yogurt much easier.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I make 1 gallon of yogurt at a time, so doubling shouldn't be a problem. I've also made 2 gallons at a time with no problems. I use Western Family plain yogurt for my starter, to one gallon I use one small container. 

I'm still trying to track down a 10qt crock pot, I'd love to give this a try.


----------

